# Wild Camping in Italy ?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

After reading about the Italian Honeymoon (o happy dreams!) We have decided to visit Italy end of August and September, we think we will head for the Italian lakes then just go any where. we like the sea but not to commercial.

Main question whats it like for wild camping" and are there any "aires" in Italy?


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

See our site (in sig) for where we stayed if it is of use.
Italy is very campervan friendly - buy Guida Camper which has a big list, though its not deadly accurate. Also Camperstop & Boardatlas is pretty useful - but as before - take with a pinch of salt.
We really enjoyed Italy but recommend you dont go too far south!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, wild camping can be done in lots of places, but it's much safer to use aree di sosta (aires).
You'll find lots at www.camperonline.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ActiveCampers said:


> We really enjoyed Italy but recommend you dont go too far south!


Hi,

Can you explain your comment "dont go too far south!" please.

Don


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > We really enjoyed Italy but recommend you dont go too far south!
> ...


Completely person opinion, though I know others agree.

There is a line between Rome/Naples in the west across to the east. If you look on my Autoroute GPS jobbies on here or my site the line is "clear" - loads above it, not much below and quality etc drops off 

On our long tour (Feb-Apr 09) there, above the line was fantastic, loads of places to stay. Below was a struggle and, apart from some excellent sites, dissapointing. Our site covers it in detail - but think we said the sites in the south are worth a visit but plan a quick-a-route-as-possible between them and get back further North! (L'Aquila was on the line and made us feel VERY welcome - put us back on track - till it was destroyed a week later). HTH

edit: See http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/trip03summary.php for more details


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I just spent 5 weeks following this sort of route, Corsica Sardinia Italy west coast south to Sicily then back up the East side all mainly in the South. Wild camping no trouble every night only one aries used. I found everyone very frendly and there are lots of vans about at the weekends the Italians look to have quite a passion for vans. I was more up in the hills than on the coast. Cyceling in the mornings wich was great then driving on in the afternoons to a new spot. Amazingly green compared to the later summer months and lots of wild flowers.

Ifor


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy wild camping and the South*

 Ciao Ifor, glad you have enjoyed the much maligned South.
Ciao Active Campers/Don; I realise the South is a big challenge and cultural shock for some. You can take a horse to water, but you can't expect it to know the relationship between hydrogen & oxygen.
If you are willing to face the challenge and opportunity offered by the fascination of Naples and its museums and galleries; the time capsules of Cumae and Ercolano and Pompei, the majestic scenery of the Amalfi coast or the Cilento; the grandeur of the Pollino National Park or the Sila Greca, the raw nature of Vesuvius, Stromboli, Etna; the archtiectural wonders that are the Royal Palace of Caserta, the Sassi of Matera, or the Trull of Alberobello and the Itri Valley; then read. Read Christ Stopped At Eboli, by Carlo Levi; read The Land of Syrens, by Norman Douglas. Then you will begin to understand the South.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Italy wild camping and the South*



eddied said:


> Ciao Active Campers/Don; I realise the South is a big challenge and cultural shock for some. You can take a horse to water, but you can't expect it to know the relationship between hydrogen & oxygen.


Spoken like a true stereotypical MHF members if ever there was one, how dare others express their opinion against your own and therefore you should compare their intellect to that of a horse! 

I too visited the south on a European tour and which much nicer than the nasty tacky tourist resorts of the east coast, did seem find there was much less to do and everything was generally a much poorer condition (including the roads). The south coast we saw was quite industrial, but I'm sure if we had more time to spend there we could have panned outs it charms.

To keep with the equine theme you have forged, I'll just say it's 'horses for courses'


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Wild camping in Italy*

  Ciao, proud to be a stereotypsical MHF member!
:lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------

